# Priced out a Snoway 22.



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking to add a Snoway 22 (6'8") with DP plow to my S10 Blazer for small jobs and clean up. Called the local dealer a few miles down the road. They want $4,500 out the door which includes 6% sales tax and installation. Seems high to me. What are they going for in your area? Plow I have now came with the truck so I don't know what they go for new.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems high, you can get a Boss/Fisher/Western V plow from ESI for about $500 more or a Snowdogg Vplow for less.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

sounds fair to me


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

high side w/out install. alot of guys get the install mixed with the cash and carry. thats why there are plows on ebay higher than I can get a new one for with a two year warranty.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes installation and sales tax are both included. Drive up, pay $4500, drive away with plow on truck.

Problem with my Blazer is I'm very limited to what plow I get.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sorry I didn't take that into account. Snoway's do seem to be a little more expensive as well than other plows.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Seems weird to me. Plastic should be cheaper than metal.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd think so. I'm assuming its more of the features that drive the cost up. Downpressure, remote, I can't really think of much else, but either way. I priced them out a year or so ago locally and I was shocked at how much they were.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1132065 said:


> Seems weird to me. Plastic should be cheaper than metal.


It is not plastic....it is Lexan
big difference


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Lexan is a trademark of a thermoplastic. Close enough to be a plastic to me.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1132604 said:


> Lexan is a trademark of a thermoplastic. Close enough to be a plastic to me.


Then I guess you consider all steels the same as well? Only the moldboard is "plastic" though I'm real fond of the "plastic" wearedges too.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Basher- your the guy for snoway, can you comment on the features of the plows better? I'm interested in them as well. Thanks


----------



## Allor Outdoor (Oct 30, 2006)

Funny this thread just posted today.

I just bought a sno-way from a local dealer earlier today...out the door installed with tax it is $4764.70

I was really going back and forth between this and the boss poly sport, but I fugured the money I would save in labor with that down pressure would make up for the extra cost of the plow.
Comes with a 2 year warrenty...and the dealer claims that the lexan is exteremly stong, if used in the correct application...
so as long as I don't run into any poles or other objects I should be ok


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

basher;1132618 said:


> Then I guess you consider all steels the same as well? Only the moldboard is "plastic" though I'm real fond of the "plastic" wearedges too.


Well chrome-moly and stainless are both steel alloys, so yes they are steel. Lexan is a trademark type of thermoplastic, so it's a plastic just like other polycarbonate synthetic materials.

What I don't like about the poly plows is they break a lot easier than metal. Poly will break when metal won't. I prefer metal in my firearms and my plows. If the plastic was much cheaper, I'd get that but I'm looking elsewhere.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I think Sno-Ways are nice plows, but they are a little high priced. I'm hoping to purchase a brand new Boss 7'6" Strait Blade poly within the week. They quoted me 3900 minus install which is 450. But still, a stronger plow option, a bigger blade, and all around better quality than Sno-Way IMO


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1131749 said:


> Yes installation and sales tax are both included. Drive up, pay $4500, drive away with plow on truck..


Ok so let take the two hundred and seventy dollars in tax and subtract it, then we will deduct $250 for the down pressure option (to make it like all the other plows in it weight class) We'll assume he has wired controls. Deduct another $350 for install (just a guess based on in shop rates) Now the plow is priced at $3630, right in the average. Now if He has the wireless option you need to deduct another $100.

Now we are down to 3530.00 including freight for your basic bare bone gravity drop direct lift plow. And for that money you get the EIS wiring system with no consumable parts, no circuit boards, no iso-modules, no relays, no switches. The Lexan mold board, same strength as equal steel and 1/8 inch thick, all the others are made of 14 gage steel or 1/4 polyurthane (because like it or not Boss is a plastic plow in that weight class as well.) topped off by having a weight below three hundred pounds that with the DP option it will BLOW AWAY any of it's classmates with blade downforce.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

basher;1133384 said:


> The Lexan mold board, same strength as equal steel and 1/8 inch thick, all the others are made of 14 gage steel or 1/4 polyurthane (because like it or not Boss is a plastic plow in that weight class as well.) topped off by having a weight below three hundred pounds that with the DP option it will BLOW AWAY any of it's classmates with blade downforce.


The board might have the same tensile and/or yield strength as steel, but steel plows don't get a holes from snow banks. My FIL has a Snoway on his FS Bronco with a huge hole in it due to a hidden ice chunk in a snow bank. That wouldn't have happened with a steel blade.

For me, the DP option really isn't a feature I'm looking for. With the amount of hardpack we have here, I doubt DP will make a difference as no one has a "down to pavement" clean driveway here.

The only attractiveness to the Snoway plow is it fits my Blazer for weight rating. But at that price, I'll get steel for cheaper.


----------



## jmullins6987 (Nov 26, 2010)

dealer on ebay has the series 22 with down pressure wireless remote on sale for $3899 plus $149 for freight tax free. give him a call jeff 203-521-0086


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

$4500 w/ tax and install with wireless and DP isn't out of line.

It's a standard practice across the plow brands for their "plastic" plows to cost more than their all steel units. Then you begin to add any upgrades (curb guards, fancy controllers, snow deflectors, DP etc) and the price continues to increase so you have to compare apples to apples. For an example of comparison, a bare bones 22 series runs approx $3700 and a Boss Sport Duty "plastic" plow with no extra options will be right around the same or slightly more. Also a commercial class "plastic" plow will almost always cost several hundred dollars more than the same comparable all steel plow regardless of brand or type and they always have, because it's an extra "upgrade" option many buyers desire that realize the advantages of so there's a premium for it...just like any other option or upgrade.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1133586 said:


> The board might have the same tensile and/or yield strength as steel, but steel plows don't get a holes from snow banks. My FIL has a Snoway on his FS Bronco with a huge hole in it due to a hidden ice chunk in a snow bank. That wouldn't have happened with a steel blade.
> 
> For me, the DP option really isn't a feature I'm looking for. With the amount of hardpack we have here, I doubt DP will make a difference as no one has a "down to pavement" clean driveway here.
> 
> The only attractiveness to the Snoway plow is it fits my Blazer for weight rating. But at that price, I'll get steel for cheaper.


Then why did you waste everyones time and get valueable information when you already had your mind made up????


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

hydro_37;1134254 said:


> Then why did you waste everyones time and get valueable information when you already had your mind made up????


People chose to read the thread and/or respond out of free will. I did not force anyone to do anything.

I was curious as to what others were paying in their market. If I could get one from their dealer much cheaper and install it myself, I would have gone that route and put up with the plastic plow like I do with the current one I have. It came with the truck so I had no clue what a new one would be since the manufacturers don't list even an MSRP.

So here's how this happened:

Wanted to price check a Snoway since people say they are great. I currently use one without DP and it's a plow. Nothing special. You can push snow around with it.

Called my dealer and got a price quote. Seemed more than I expected. I was thinking $3,000 plow only with $500 install fee or something close to it. His quote was $1,000 over what I had in mind.

I wanted to check if his price was in line with other dealers in other areas. Seems so.

Based on the above I'm going to look into a steel plow since despite the increase in weight, the price will be less and the durability will be more.

That is the end result after reading responses and thinking for the best interest for my business. Thanks.:salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

So what metal plow are you going to buy? Who (beside Snoway) even makes a plow for your truck?


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I know Blizzard makes a steel plow for the smaller trucks, the Sport Utility model. They don't have mine listed but a mount shouldn't be hard to mod to fit. I know a local guy that has one on his Ford Ranger so I will ask him if I can take measurements on his mount to see if it will be a direct fit. Some will but not advertise it, since GM doesn't recommend plowing with the Blazer.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;1133134 said:


> I think Sno-Ways are nice plows, but they are a little high priced. I'm hoping to purchase a brand new Boss 7'6" Strait Blade poly within the week. They quoted me 3900 minus install which is 450. But still, a stronger plow option, a bigger blade, and all around better quality than Sno-Way IMO


to put on your 2 wheel drive F-150 to do driveways with? or did you get a new truck?


----------

